# Canonflex slr



## Photosinphotos (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, I've recently been gifted an old canonflex camera complete with canomatic 58mm r, 200mm r, canon-meter and original pig skin cases. Its in beautiful condition and I'm really excited to go get some snaps. I'll upload some photos of it and in the near future some photos by it  anybody have idea of monetary value? 
Many thanks, Fred


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 20, 2017)

A nice camera to have and it does look to be in very good condition, the case looks to be in excellent condition. Sounds like somebody was looking to give it a good home. 

There is not much monetary value in most of these older SLR cameras, but often wish I still had one around.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

That's a beaut. Pretty rare too, only 17k were made. Film advance lever was on the bottom. Built like a tank but Nikon F made it go away from what I read. Supposedly an excellent, high quality camera. $300 for body. All the other adds to the value. To the right buyer, probably $600 because of condition and complete. Just speculation, may go for even more. 
Canon: Canonflex Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice old Canon!  Here in St. Louis (according to our buyer at the store) it's worth around $75-150. But you never know, as I always say old cameras are only worth what somebody is willing to pay. 
Good luck shooting with it, look forward to the pics!!


----------



## Photosinphotos (Jun 21, 2017)

That's all great to hear, thanks for the information. This ones going to stay in the family and hopefully we have many happy years together 

Fred


----------

